# ABT's with Q-View



## cajunsmoke13 (Sep 19, 2008)

Decided to throw on a batch.  Usual mixture, Chive and Onion Cream Cheese, Mexican Blend Cheese and a little Tony Cachere's and wrapped in bacon.  These were some big Japs.  I think I need my brother to make the holes bigger when he cuts these holders.


----------



## muscleoverimport69 (Sep 19, 2008)

lookin good man I love those things


----------



## cajunsmoke13 (Sep 19, 2008)

Well they are done.  Time to set back and enjoy.


----------



## smokin365 (Sep 19, 2008)

Looks good, i wanna do some now, but it is too early to know if smokin is in the agenda this weekend.


----------



## dirtman775 (Sep 19, 2008)

never!!!!! it is always in the agenda, even if it has to be an all nighter, go for it smoke!!!!!


----------



## smokin365 (Sep 19, 2008)

still waitin to hear form the boss to see if he has something for me.  If so, the only thing smokin will be a diesel.


----------



## cajunsmoke13 (Sep 20, 2008)

Just started two weeks vacation so I know what I will be doing almost every day...smoking


----------



## werdwolf (Sep 20, 2008)

Great looking ABTs


----------



## morkdach (Sep 20, 2008)

picked a bunch of fresh ones today ready now


----------



## flash (Sep 21, 2008)

Wish I could grow them that size. Some I have seen in the store as of late are 3 1/2 to 4 inches long


----------

